# Mac "Cohab"



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

heres some updated pics of my macs

i just put them in a 190g today so i figured i would get some updated shots

































































heres a crappy vid

i ordered a camcorder today so next week i'll get a feeding vid up next week sometime


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wow, I like very much.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice fish man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

vid added

thanks for the comments guys

i had 5 in a 100 gallon and 1 in a 55g

i put them all in the 190g at the same time

my solo mac went right for big momma and they scrapped for a bit

i wish i had the camera on them it was a sight to see

it was like a tornado them just spinning round and round

they seemed to calm down after a few fin nips

in the 100g they all stayed at the bottom of the tank now i moved them they are ALL over the tank

i hope to get them to breed eventually


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

look forward to it....wish you had the cam for the "scrap" they had!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

macs are the coolest i hope everything works out for ya keep us posted!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice. Was considering a Mac shoal but the only other ones I could get hold of to go with my 9" Mac was a 5" and 6". Thought better of it in the end in case anything untoward happened.
All the best with yours though. They look lovely!


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

We only have three left of twelve. I'm envious. They are beautiful fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lookin good man-
Whats the diet consisting of and how often you feeding.....

I'm really likeing the one with the dark spot behind the gill plate...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Lookin good man-
> Whats the diet consisting of and how often you feeding.....
> 
> I'm really likeing the one with the dark spot behind the gill plate...


mostly tilapia, krill, catfish fillets and beefheart as a treat

i feed them like 2-3 times a week

then one with the dark gill is my favorite it is the one that was in a 55g by himself until i put them all in the 190

when i first got them they was some fin nippage but after they settled in they started to grow back nicely. now i moved again the aggression level is a little high but now they are in a bigger tank and so far they seem to love it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome cohab jmax... good luck with the breeding.. keep us updated...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

will do


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice J pleased they are doing well and your enjoying them


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks dez

i got my new camcorder yesterday

i need to go buy some mini dv tapes so i can get some vids


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

COOL LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THAT


----------



## lover-8823 (Feb 14, 2007)

wonderful,


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

thats a cohab that i havent seen before....granted i havent been a member FOREVER.....but very interesting none the less....good luck!


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Very glamour photos,thanks for sharing.Did you ever succeed in breed this Mac's before?Good luck to you in this way








Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

orhan dağcı said:


> Very glamour photos,thanks for sharing.Did you ever succeed in breed this Mac's before?Good luck to you in this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i have not got them to breed but im hopeful


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i just went to feed the fish and one of macs was half eaten









it was the the the one i introduced into the cohab when i upgraded the tank and it was my favorite p









i just dont get it he always had perfect fins. they seemed to leave him alone and accept him and then bam they turn on him in a dime.

oh well what should i expect housing serras together

they ate him/her all the way up to the gills and it looked like there was eggs in there


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> i just went to feed the fish and one of macs was half eaten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss man! Keep on trying!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice,
They are terrific looking fish.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

thats sick. nice fish man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dam...and here i am thinking when Im able to get a Large tank I would try the same....now that I read you lost your favorite...the one you kept solo...im hesitant to try. 
Good luck with the rest though....he/she probably didnt realize the fact that they would tag team his ass...
Sorry for the loss buddy!
Again...Good luck


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are some sweet fish! I'm freakin' jealous as hell!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Dam...and here i am thinking when Im able to get a Large tank I would try the same....now that I read you lost your favorite...the one you kept solo...im hesitant to try.
> Good luck with the rest though....he/she probably didnt realize the fact that they would tag team his ass...
> Sorry for the loss buddy!
> Again...Good luck


thanx man

im really bummed but what do i expect losses will happen

if it happens again i might sell the the rest off and get a huge rhom lol but i hope it doesnt

i still plan on trying to get them to breed so we'll see

i just hope it was a one time thing and it was because he wasnt part of the original "shoal"


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, hope you succeed on breeding...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks man


----------

